# 14 year old girl dies in car accident



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

My cousin knew her. Hes quite torn up about it. Its quite sad really. I joined the group the day after her accident.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, Trinity, all the way from Canada and you know of her... she was a very sweet girl and she has left many, many, people hurting. Your cousin from Memphis?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah he lives down there


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aw  how terribly sad. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm from West Tennessee, and I heard about this. I know a few people who were somewhat close with her.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That is too sad for words, my prayers are with her family and friends


----------

